# Help! Burton Mountain Dew



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

:dunno:Hey,
I was wondering if anybody here was familiar with the Burton Mountain Dew "Green Label" board. If so, do you know the quality of these boards and if they were meant to be ridden or just for display purposes.

Thanks,
Max:thumbsup:

The board can be seen here:
Mountain Dew - Green Label Art Volume III (3) - Collaborative Gears | FreshnessMag.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Someone was trying to sell one of these on this forum a little while ago. I dont really know anything about the board specs, but he claimed it was just an operator (shaun white board) with mountain dew graphics.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thats seems to be the general opinion, how is that board?.. If anybody has any extra info it would be appreciated! 

Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I have heard of Moutain Dew edition Customs too.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

on that page it says its a custom x..


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

*Yea YEa*

I as well have won this board, And not having my own board and tired of renting at the local place we have here, I decided to get bindinga and boots and let me tell you, this board is not meant to be hung on the wall. This board is amazing, Just today I went out and did my first handrail, Im shreddin the park street w/e I bring at it, I did hit a fire hydrant and bust the nose a little bit but not really noticable and has no effect on riding, But I assume and what I was told by mnt dew the it is an burton operator 2010 model with some mnt dew graphic from some artist contest they have. Board is legit and great, Kinda stiff, But is an awesome all-round board. Doesnt lack a thing just because it says mnt dew. Still a burton...Bolt pattern and all!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Boardfun420 said:


> I as well have won this board, And not having my own board and tired of renting at the local place we have here, I decided to get bindinga and boots and let me tell you, this board is not meant to be hung on the wall. This board is amazing, Just today I went out and did my first handrail, Im shreddin the park street w/e I bring at it, I did hit a fire hydrant and bust the nose a little bit but not really noticable and has no effect on riding, But I assume and what I was told by mnt dew the it is an burton operator 2010 model with some mnt dew graphic from some artist contest they have. Board is legit and great, Kinda stiff, But is an awesome all-round board. Doesnt lack a thing just because it says mnt dew. Still a burton...Bolt pattern and all!


that was the best 1st post ever ever :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

snoeboarder said:


> that was the best 1st post ever ever :thumbsup:


I myself have been trying to find out what people thought of this board so I thought I would let people know what I thought, maybe we will get more people's thoughts.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I myself have been wondering if this is the board on the back of my Totino's pizza box?

lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> I myself have been wondering if this is the board on the back of my Totino's pizza box?
> 
> lol


Totinos pizza box board? As in cardboard cutout our they have a contest going as well?


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

yea, same as the other guy said, its a burton operator with just different graphics. my friend has one and he really likes it


----------



## billyonaire570 (Jan 8, 2022)

Looking to purchase this board now in 2021 if anyone can lead me in the right direction.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

billyonaire570 said:


> Looking to purchase this board now in 2021 if anyone can lead me in the right direction.
> 
> View attachment 160971


That time machine is gonna come in handy brah.


----------



## billyonaire570 (Jan 8, 2022)

Snow Hound said:


> That time machine is gonna come in handy brah.


You're not joking, I got the hoodie, watch, and hat so far from the collection just trying to get them all.


----------



## Centralkidms (11 mo ago)

billyonaire570 said:


> Looking to purchase this board now in 2021 if anyone can lead me in the right direction.
> 
> View attachment 160971


Still looking for one of these?


----------



## billyonaire570 (Jan 8, 2022)

As long as it's not terribly used, yea I'd be interested in one.


----------



## Golfsmatty (10 mo ago)

What’s a good price on one of these? Planning to buy an unused one tomorrow


----------



## billyonaire570 (Jan 8, 2022)

They're rare and you could only win them so realistically they're only worth what someone will pay. Personally I would pay probably close to $2,000 for an unmolested one for collections sake but I wouldn't blame someone for charging thousands more. If it was sold it would be different but only certain people won them with a cap code sweepstakes so a non used one is almost a unicorn.


----------



## Golfsmatty (10 mo ago)

Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I probably would have waited to see what price he wants before saying youre willing to pay thousands


----------



## Golfsmatty (10 mo ago)

It’s for sale if anyone is seriously interested. I’ve been wanting a board for a long time and finally wanting to pull the trigger.


----------



## Golfsmatty (10 mo ago)

Board is for sale. I decided to pull the trigger on a new Burton Custom. Asking $300 and u pay shipping.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Well, Billyonare will buy it for 2000$??! Or did he just try to pump up the price? 

Not really a collectors item in my mind and you get better boards for that money.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Jarretterdmann (7 mo ago)

kieloa said:


> Well, Billyonare will buy it for 2000$??! Or did he just try to pump up the price?
> 
> Not really a collectors item in my mind and you get better boards for that money.


Hey not a snowboarder and just wondering if this board is actually rare and how much it would sell for it’s never been touched and has been under my bed since they were released won it in a drawing or something and wondering how much it would sell for and how rare is it


----------



## Jarretterdmann (7 mo ago)

Snow Hound said:


> That time machine is gonna come in handy brah.


Not a snowboarder and won it been sitting under since i got it anyone know how rare it is or how much I could get out of it


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Jarretterdmann said:


> Not a snowboarder and won it been sitting under since i got it anyone know how rare it is or how much I could get out of it


Billyonaire has got ya covered. Droppin’ down the big 2k like it’s a lightly used orca


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Jarretterdmann said:


> Hey not a snowboarder and just wondering if this board is actually rare and how much it would sell for it’s never been touched and has been under my bed since they were released won it in a drawing or something and wondering how much it would sell for and how rare is it


It is one of the rarest boards of that era, as they were never mass products. If you are able to find the right buyer, it could sell for 2000 USD, even more if you are lucky.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Luffe said:


> It is one of the rarest boards of that era, as they were never mass products. If you are able to find the right buyer, it could sell for 2000 USD, even more if you are lucky.


Did you see the one listed on Finn.no? Listed as: Never used commercial board, sold for 2000. I’m guessing it’s sitting in a attic on Dombås now.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Jarretterdmann said:


> Hey not a snowboarder and just wondering if this board is actually rare and how much it would sell for it’s never been touched and has been under my bed since they were released won it in a drawing or something and wondering how much it would sell for and how rare is it


I'll give ya 3 double cheezeburgers for it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Doesn't seem like a particularly rare board, seeing the number of people who have one.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Eivind så klart said:


> Did you see the one listed on Finn.no? Listed as: Never used commercial board, sold for 2000. I’m guessing it’s sitting in a attic on Dombås now.


2000 NOK - Just to be clear, under 200 US. 



Donutz said:


> Doesn't seem like a particularly rare board, seeing the number of people who have one.


It’s a "rare" board, but a lot of people who got a hold of them saw them as $$$$ from the start so most of the boards out there seems to be NOS.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Eivind så klart said:


> 2000 NOK - Just to be clear, under 200 US.
> 
> 
> It’s a "rare" board, but a lot of people who got a hold of them saw them as $$$$ from the start so most of the boards out there seems to be NOS.


I was just trolling, but yes. 200 USD if you are lucky.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I love it when people find an old board and think they've got something like a bottle of whisky from a sunken 1800s trading ship.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> I love it when people find an old board and think they've got something like a bottle of whisky from a sunken 1800s trading ship.


Maybe they imagine when you walk through a billionaires house for the first time they walk you past their mounted collection of mountain dew snowboards nestled between their van gogh originals


----------



## turbo911 (6 mo ago)

Hi - is this board still for sale?


----------

